# Fuel Filter replaces and Fuel pump whine is getting louder



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Iluvmycruzediesel said:


> Hey. So I posted a while back a video of my fuel pump whine on my 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel and now I replaced the fuel filter which was the first thing suggested I should do and now the whine is still there and it’s just getting louder. Should I look into a replacement pump or should I bring in my car for a diagnosis at Chevy?


How many miles/km on the odo? Any CELs or codes you can share?

Other than the whining noises, how’s the car running...any other symptoms?


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Iluvmycruzediesel said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. So I posted a while back a video of my fuel pump whine on my 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel and now I replaced the fuel filter which was the first thing suggested I should do and now the whine is still there and it’s just getting louder. Should I look into a replacement pump or should I bring in my car for a diagnosis at Chevy?
> ...


I have around 157k km on it now. Not really. Sometimes makes some noises when I cold start it. But I’ve been told it’s normal. But yea the whining is just getting worse and worse. My car is not as responsive as my friends CTD and yea other then that it’s pretty normal. Like I have driven it like this since I bought it but the whining is just getting louder and I’m getting more worried.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Iluvmycruzediesel said:


> I have around 157k km on it now. Not really. Sometimes makes some noises when I cold start it. But I’ve been told it’s normal. But yea the whining is just getting worse and worse. My car is not as responsive as my friends CTD and yea other then that it’s pretty normal. Like I have driven it like this since I bought it but the whining is just getting louder and I’m getting more worried.


If I were wagering on a cause, I'd place my bet on a failing fuel pump.


----------

